# E' domenica...



## Old Jesus (27 Aprile 2008)

... e le forumiste cucineranno tutte per me....

Persa mi prepara il carpaccio di salmone

Giusy mi prepara il ragù alle braciole di cavallo.....

Asu mi fa da sommelier e mi stappa una Aglianico del 2006 invecchiato in rovere...

Angelodelmale mi propone un sarago al cartoccio con olive spagnole dolci

Una bella macedonia al maraschino arriva dalle mani di Vulvia....

La torta alla nutella me l'ha preparata Confu....

Il caffè lo prendo con Feddy...

Il sigaro con Chen.....

E dopo pranzo..... si accettano volontari.....


----------



## Verena67 (27 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> ... e le forumiste cucineranno tutte per me....
> 
> Persa mi prepara il carpaccio di salmone
> 
> ...


 
 e io ti preparo la bagna cauda


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> ... e le forumiste cucineranno tutte per me....
> 
> Persa mi prepara il carpaccio di salmone
> 
> ...


poi ti svegli dal sogno e.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

Io veramente ho fatto il ragù (non napoletano) e polpettone...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io veramente ho fatto il ragù (non napoletano) e polpettone...


 
se è ragù non napoletano....si chiama salsa ca pummarola.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se è ragù non napoletano....si chiama salsa ca pummarola.....


Esistono una lingua e una cucina anche fuori da Napoli ...il ragù con la carne trita e la salsiccia è delizioso mentre, senza offesa, il ragù napoletano a me non piace per nulla...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esistono una lingua e una cucina anche fuori da Napoli ...il ragù con la carne trita e la salsiccia è delizioso mentre, senza offesa, il ragù napoletano a me non piace per nulla...












 anche a me non piace.
poi scusate, il ragù alla bolognese lo buttiamo nel ces?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> ... e le forumiste cucineranno tutte per me....
> 
> Persa mi prepara il carpaccio di salmone
> 
> ...


mamma mia...bella visione moderna e avanzata della figura femminile 

	
	
		
		
	


	








il caffè e il sigaro coi maschioni...

tutto quello che ti stappo è un bel vinello al metanolo, tiè


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> ... e le forumiste cucineranno tutte per me....
> 
> Persa mi prepara il carpaccio di salmone
> 
> ...


...te le procuro io le tipe per il dopo pranzo...tanto per me è facile trovarle...


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> ... e le forumiste cucineranno tutte per me....
> 
> Persa mi prepara il carpaccio di salmone
> 
> ...


 


















La braciola di cavallo? Nun me pias.....
Andare al ristorante no????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Volontari per cosa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Per pulire i piatti?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> La braciola di cavallo? Nun me pias.....
> Andare al ristorante no????
> 
> 
> ...


 
che se mangia tutta quella roba non gli si alza manco col cric


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> La braciola di cavallo? Nun me pias.....
> Andare al ristorante no????
> 
> 
> ...


Quando mi fai così l'ingenua giusy mi fai morire...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me non piace.
> poi scusate, il ragù alla bolognese lo buttiamo nel ces?


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quando mi fai così *l'ingenua* giusy mi fai morire...


 
Ah.... adesso ho capito....


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che se mangia tutta quella roba non gli si alza manco col cric









Oh che peccato..... 
Jesus, che cosa mi fai sentire.....


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Aprile 2008)

Ahò, me che ve credete ? Io sono sempre quello della prova del nove....

C'erano nove nomi femminili in lista ?

Mi sa di no......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> ... e le forumiste cucineranno tutte per me....
> 
> Persa mi prepara il carpaccio di salmone
> 
> ...



Ammazza, e quanto magni?
Ti consiglio di pranzare da me, ho il pronto soccorso a 300 metri


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ahò, me che ve credete ? Io sono sempre quello della prova del nove....
> 
> C'erano nove nomi femminili in lista ?
> 
> Mi sa di no......


Non hai più l'età per nove donne alla volta....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ahò, me che ve credete ? Io sono sempre quello della prova del nove....
> 
> C'erano nove nomi femminili in lista ?
> 
> Mi sa di no......


 
era un altro 9...scem


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non hai più l'età per nove donne alla volta....


nemmeno per nove al mese, giusy....


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> nemmeno per nove al mese, giusy....


Azz.... sta messo proprio male... 
Non si può fare niente?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Azz.... sta messo proprio male...
> Non si può fare niente?


giusy.....articolo troppo logorato per l'eccessivo uso.....non ci sono rimedi, secondo la medicina tradizionale....uno sciamano, forse, potrebbe far qualcosa.....


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> giusy.....articolo troppo logorato per l'eccessivo uso.....non ci sono rimedi, secondo la medicina tradizionale....uno sciamano, forse, potrebbe far qualcosa.....

















Preghiamo per un miracolo....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Preghiamo per un miracolo....


tu stai vicino corato,no?
pare che la amdonna delle grazie ne faccia tanti....


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non hai più l'età per nove donne alla volta....


Se  mi dai 24-36 ore, anche dieci.....


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Se mi dai 24-36 ore, anche dieci.....


Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Voglio l'emoticon Pinocchio!


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Voglio l'emoticon Pinocchio!


Tu comincia a raccogliere dieci volontarie e poi te faccio vedè.... 

Si accettano scommesse..... puntata minima 1.000 euro.....


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tu comincia a raccogliere dieci volontarie e poi te faccio vedè....
> 
> Si accettano scommesse..... puntata minima 1.000 euro.....


E' una parola trovare 10 volontarie per te....


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E' una parola trovare 10 volontarie per te....


L'ho detto che sono sfigato.....


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> L'ho detto che sono sfigato.....


Si, mò è colpa della sfiga....  

	
	
		
		
	


	























Ora che ci penso.... forse è vero....


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, mò è colpa della sfiga....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E se non è sfiga, come la chiami ?

Rogna ?


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E se non è sfiga, come la chiami ?
> 
> Rogna ?


Tesoro, lo sai che ti voglio tanto tanto tanto bene....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scappo!


----------



## Old Jesus (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tesoro, lo sai che ti voglio tanto tanto tanto bene....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salzìzz....


----------

